# New receiver, old TV



## cuervo (Feb 27, 2010)

I am new to this forum and would like help with a quick question. I have a RPTV with component inputs. I want to upgrade my receiver to 7.1 with the new formats, as I upgraded my DVD player to the new Oppo 83. I just found out that I can't connect the Oppo to a new receiver via HDMI and then connect the receiver to the TV via component video. If I connect the Oppo with component video, and the audio via fiber optic or digital coax, will the new Blu ray audio formats transfer to the receiver and play appropriately?

Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

cuervo said:


> If I connect the Oppo with component video, and the audio via fiber optic or digital coax, will the new Blu ray audio formats transfer to the receiver and play appropriately?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!!


Yes this will work but you would loose the ability to receive the new uncompressed audio formats that BluRay offers. Does the receiver have multi-channel analog inputs?


----------



## cuervo (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Thats what I thought. So the new uncompressed audio formats need an HDMI connection or 7.1 analog inputs...I guess I should upgrade my TV first...HUGE hassle not having the HDMI ins...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can still go the component route but you would have to let the Oppo do the douwnconversion of the uncompressed formats and send them via optical. The sound will be very good still and at a higher bitrate than standard Dolby digital, not a big deal for the short term.


----------



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think everything ur had to connectivity are ok. Optical cable or coxial cable from ur new bluray to avr are ok but not HDMI...You did not to get new audio format: DTS HD, Dolby True HD,...


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

cuervo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Thats what I thought. So the new uncompressed audio formats need an HDMI connection or 7.1 analog inputs...I guess I should upgrade my TV first...HUGE hassle not having the HDMI ins...


What is the size of your current TV? If you have a 100" RPTV it may be hard to switch to a smaller LCD but If you can shell out $1k for a newer TV, you can get a decent sized LCD with optical outputs for the onboard HD tuner and several HDMI connections.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Darius2010 said:


> If you have a 100" RPTV it may be hard to switch to a smaller LCD


Never seen a 100" RPTV, The largest RPTV made was a 73" and thats a DLP not CRT those are not much bigger than 60".


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Crazy huh? Check this out, JVC demoed a 110" in 2006: http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20060929/121684/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes and that has HDMI inputs and was never released to the public due to costs the OP is talking about an "older" CRT RPTV.


----------

